

Visualize $15 trillion of world trade with one dot for every $100M - romsson
http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/

======
beamatronic
Really well done. Appears to have some natural language query component as
well? I went back to 1995 and was surprised to see "Cigars" as a major
component which I couldn't find in 2014 data.

